# bhyve passthru issue with LSI Logic SAS2008 PCI-Express Fusion-MPT SAS-2



## akil (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi,

I've just want to use passthru with LSI SAS controller, unfortunatelly I'm getting bhyve issue (Freebsd 11.1p8):



```
Assertion failed: (error == 0), function modify_bar_registration, file /var/db/repo/src-git/usr.sbin/bhyve/pci_emul.c, line 491.
fbuf frame buffer base: 0x942800000 [sz 16777216]
```
I'm using vm-bhyve to manage everything:


```
uefi="yes"
cpu=2
memory=4G
network0_type="virtio-net"
network0_switch="public"
disk0_type="ahci-hd"
disk0_name="disk0.img"
uuid="faa4b625-2de6-11e8-bba7-54bef716d8d6"

graphics="yes"
xhci_mouse="yes"
graphics_listen="127.0.0.1"
graphics_res="1280x1024"
graphics_port="5999"

debug="yes"

network0_mac="58:9c:fc:02:58:a8"

passthru0="1/0/0"
```

and output from log



```
Mar 23 10:20:32: initialising
Mar 23 10:20:32:  [loader: none]
Mar 23 10:20:32:  [uefi: yes]
Mar 23 10:20:32:  [cpu: 2]
Mar 23 10:20:32:  [memory: 4G]
Mar 23 10:20:32:  [hostbridge: standard]
Mar 23 10:20:32:  [com ports: com1]
Mar 23 10:20:32:  [uuid: faa4b625-2de6-11e8-bba7-54bef716d8d6]
Mar 23 10:20:32:  [utctime: no]
Mar 23 10:20:32:  [debug mode: yes]
Mar 23 10:20:32:  [primary disk: disk0.img]
Mar 23 10:20:32:  [primary disk dev: file]
Mar 23 10:20:32: initialising network device tap1
Mar 23 10:20:32: adding tap1 -> bridge0 (public)
Mar 23 10:20:32: booting
Mar 23 10:20:32:  [bhyve options: -c 2 -m 4G -Hwl bootrom,/usr/local/share/uefi-firmware/BHYVE_UEFI.fd -U faa4b625-2de6-11e8-bba7-54bef716d8d6 -S]
Mar 23 10:20:32:  [bhyve devices: -s 0,hostbridge -s 31,lpc -s 4:0,ahci-hd,/mnt/vms/win10/disk0.img -s 5:0,virtio-net,tap1,mac=58:9c:fc:02:58:a8 -s 6:0,passthru,1/0/0 -s 7:0,fbuf,tcp=127.0.0.1:5999,w=1280,h=1024 -s 8:0,xhci,tablet]
Mar 23 10:20:32:  [bhyve console: -l com1,/dev/nmdm0A]
Mar 23 10:20:32:  [bhyve iso device: -s 3:0,ahci-cd,/mnt/vms/.config/null.iso]
Mar 23 10:20:32: starting bhyve (run 1)
Mar 23 10:20:42: bhyve exited with status 134
Mar 23 10:20:42: destroying network device tap1
Mar 23 10:20:42: stopped
```

here is output from `pciconf`

```
ppt0@pci0:1:0:0:        class=0x010700 card=0x30601000 chip=0x00721000 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xe000, size 256, disabled
    bar   [14] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xf7dc0000, size 16384, disabled
    bar   [1c] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xf7d80000, size 262144, disabled
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    cap 10[68] = PCI-Express 2 endpoint max data 256(4096) FLR NS
                 link x8(x8) speed 5.0(5.0) ASPM disabled(L0s)
    cap 03[d0] = VPD
    cap 05[a8] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit
    cap 11[c0] = MSI-X supports 15 messages
                 Table in map 0x14[0x2000], PBA in map 0x14[0x3800]
    ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 1 corrected
    ecap 0004[138] = Power Budgeting 1
    ecap 0010[150] = SR-IOV 1 IOV disabled, Memory Space disabled, ARI disabled
                     0 VFs configured out of 16 supported
                     First VF RID Offset 0x0001, VF RID Stride 0x0001
                     VF Device ID 0x0072
                     Page Sizes: 4096 (enabled), 8192, 65536, 262144, 1048576, 4194304
    ecap 000e[190] = ARI 1

***********

ppt0@pci0:1:0:0:        class=0x010700 card=0x30601000 chip=0x00721000 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'LSI Logic / Symbios Logic'
    device     = 'SAS2008 PCI-Express Fusion-MPT SAS-2 [Falcon]'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SAS
```


----------

